# UNION BOTTLING WORKS



## Bottlehoe (Jun 15, 2012)

Found this bottle yesterday and have some questions.  The bottle is 7 inches tall, BIM.  From what we have found online it is a prelude to the Chero Cola?  Is this considered a squat?  Squat crown?  Shorty?  We have never found a bottle like this before so we were not sure.  

 Thank you!!  [8|]


----------



## Bottlehoe (Jun 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Bottlehoe (Jun 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Bottlehoe (Jun 15, 2012)

On the heel it says, N B B G CO    629   

 We we researched that, looks like 1895-1900 from Albany IN     but yet, the front of the bottle says MO. Kinda far south.  Any info would be appreciated.

 Thanks!!


----------



## celerycola (Jun 15, 2012)

NBBG is North Baltimore Bottle & Glass Company which operated in Terre Haute Indiana after 1900.

 Chero-Cola did not start in Missouri. It started with an unrelated Union Bottling Works in Columbus, Georgia.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like the bottle is from the small town of Union, Missouri just west of St. Louis.


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 15, 2012)

The NBBG Co mark refers to  North Baltimore Bottle Glass Company...in North Baltimore, Ohio 1885 -1895, Albany, Indiana 1895 - 1903 or 04?, then Terre Haute, Indiana from 1900 - 1930.
 So, you know the bottle is old.

 An 1895 advertisement states that they made bottles for Hutchinson and  the Lightning finish, 'loop' seals and crown-cork finish, as is yours.

 Bottle made in Indiana...check.
 Bottle made no earlier than 1895...check.

 Is there a Union, Mo?  Seems as that's the site of the bottler...
 Unless that means Union Bottlingworks...unknown, Mo.  ?lol

 ...outa gas.  Maybe someone knows Missouri bottles here...


----------



## Bottlehoe (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info!!  Now off to work for us for the next three days....yuck!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottlehoe
> 
> .





> Union, Missouri


 
 Hey M & M,

 Nice find, indeed. I love the transitional era bottles. Imagine it with a blob, would'ya call it a pony?

 That is one of the most enigmatic plate mould embossings, I've seen lately. There were many bottlers using the Union name, all over the place.

 Dennis called it, I believe. I found this squib in American Botler #25, 1905  :

 "The Schafer Bottling Works, at Union, Mo., has been purchased by Warschau Bros.' former employees."

 Then there's this:

 "68. Martin Bernard Hobelmann (George Frederick (Fritz)-8, Maria Anna Elisabeth Stumpe-7, Johann (Heinrich)-6, Johann Heinrich-5, Johann Georg-4, Johann-3, Georg-2, Johann-1) was born on 1 September 1879 in Detmold, Franklin County, Missouri. He died from coronary occlusion on 22 June 1947 in Union, Franklin County, Missouri. He was buried on 25 June 1947 in Immaculate Conception Cemetery in Union, Franklin County, Missouri. He was a shoe worker. In 1913 Martin went to Evans, Iowa to run a railroad engine for an "orange peel". *In 1915 Martin was manager of Union Bottling Works which made soda and mineral water.* Martin worked for the Rock Island Railroad, also was a shoe worker. He liked to fish." From.

 Makes me wanna find out what happened to Shafer? I even looked, and the only possibility I saw was this listing from stephengray from '10:

 "Schafer's Bottling Works El Reno, O.T. crown aqua bimal quart size "

 Could Shafer have lit out for the territories after selling out in Missouri?


----------

